# Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar



## Matthais31 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Ich will meinem Teich einen 12 V Solar  Teichfilter anlage mit Bachlauch gönnen gibt es da Bezahlbare lösungen vertiglösungen für pumpe und filter*Panel
Zum Teich ca 2500 l  Fiele Pflanzen +Fadenalgen ( Ja Grrrr) zur zeit täglich am Abfischen
__ Molche leben auch im teich zur zeit junge 
Keinen Fische Naturteich 
ich dachte so an einen Kammerfilter mit Lockenwicklern,Filtermatten Pumpe 12 v 20 w  oder so gespeißt über ein 45 w Solarfeld mit Pufferakku 
Bachlauf soll so ca 2 m lang sein mit gefälle um Sauerstoff  anzureichern was ja auch ein Algen feind sein soll


----------



## koifischfan (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Lösungen mit Solar in der Bezeichnung könne nie zur alleinigen Energieversorgung dienen. Sie können nur als Unterstützung laufen.

Es werden sich garantiert noch weitere Teichler zu Wort melden.


----------



## Matthais31 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Mir bleibt aber keine andere möglichkeit da ich keine 220 v zur Verfügung habe 
zumal das auch nur Unterstützend sein soll da es ja ein Naturteich ist


----------



## koifischfan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*



> Sie können nur als Unterstützung laufen.


Und damit meine ich zu den 230 Volt.


----------



## Matthais31 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Und damit meine ich zu den 230 Volt.



UNTERSTÜTZEND ZUR NORMALEN TEICH ÖKOLOGIE


----------



## koifischfan (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Warum schreist du mich an? 



> ... unterstützend zur normalen Teichökologie ...


.
.
Aber nicht für eine 





> Teichfilter anlage mit Bachlauch


.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Das, was da so an Solarpumpen um erschwingliches Geld erhältlich ist,
liefert mengenmäßig nur Kinderlulu - das hat aber mehr Druck! 
Wenn du nicht WIRKLICH ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen willst 
(und damit meine ich mehrere hundert Euro),
vergiss es einfach wieder:

BachlauCH wächst auch ohne Pumpe;
BachlauF mit billigem Solar nicht. 
Ein Naturteich braucht eh keine Pumpe;
die Fadenalgen werden dadurch SICHER nicht weniger.


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Vom finanzeillen Aufwand her geht es Richtung 1000 Euro:

Das Paneel ist mit 45 Watt unterdimensioniert - oder gleich 2 oder 3 Stück nehmen.
Dann brauchst du einen Laderegler und auch eine starke (etwa 100 AH) oder 2 kleinere (2 mal 65 AH) Pufferakkus. Diese sollen nat. __ Blei-Gel Batterien sein und nicht nur einfache Autobatterien - die sind ungeeignet. (da wird es schon richtig teuer - schätze so ne 100 AH kostet heutzutage bestimmt um die 300 Euro)
Dann brauchst du einen Wechslrichter (da gibts auch Unterschiede, am besten ist ein Sinus-Wechselrichter) der dir die 220 Volt liefert - er muss so dimensioniert sein, dass er kurzzeitige Leistungsaufnahmespitzen der Pumpe beim Anlaufen verträgt - kostet bestimmt um die 200 Euro

Dann kannst du dich an den Berieb einer kleinen Filterpumpe (ca. 4500 Liter mit ca. 35 Watt Leistungsaufnahme) heranwagen oder du baust dir einen der vielumworbenen Luftheber.

Es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, dass die Pumpe auch mal den Akku leersaugt - dann steht der Filter und die Bioabteilung "geht den Bach runter" (nicht den Bachlauf!!!).

Deshalb würde ich als Filter lediglich einen Spaltfilter einsetzen, das ist ein rein mechanischer Vorfilter, der keine Biologie bildet und bei dem es auch nichts ausmacht wenn er mal einen Tag oder länger außer Betrieb ist und danach ein paar Filterschwämme.
Biomedien (=Lockenwickler) kannst dir sparen, denn die Pumpe wird öfters stehen.
Den Rest der Filtrierung würd ich Pflanzen überlassen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

@Matthais31,

wie meine Vorschreiber schon recht deutlich dargelegt haben,
würde auch ich mich von diesem Gedanken verabschieden.
Es ist ein Mords-Aufwand + der finanzielle Aspekt!
Wenn es wirklich ein Fisch-freier Teich bleiben soll, würde ich die Natur in diesem Falle für mich arbeiten lassen.

An sich ist aber dein gedankliches Projekt sicherlich realisierbar.
Dies aber bestimmt nur im Zusammenhang mit vielleicht einem Großprojekt, wie Hausbau/Renovierung.
Wenn ich nochmal dürfte/könnte würde ich die komplette Teichversorgung, sprich Thermosolar,Wasseraufbereitung,Stromversorgung,Überwachung,usw,usw. über die im Haus befindlichen Schnittstellen regulieren.
...da kommen mir gleich hunderte von Ideen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Hallo Matthais,

Dein Teich ist ja noch recht jung, wenn ich es richtig sehe, hast Du ihn erst im März gebaut. 

Gib den Pflanzen eine Chance! Wenn Du keine Fische hast, warum den Garten mit einem Filter verschandeln. Teichbau braucht Geduld.

Lieber noch mal überprüfen, ob irgendwo eine Stelle ist, wo z.B. bei starkem Regen Nährstoffe eingespült werden.

Übrigens sind Fadenalgen eines der Lieblingsverstecke von Molchkindern!

Und zeig doch mal ein aktuelles Foto!


----------



## Matthais31 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Hallo
Ihr habt mich Überzeugt 
hier ein Paar bilder von Heute abend 
Zur zeit geht es mit den Algen Scheinbar machen die Pflanzen das was sie sollen 
die Schwertlielie Blüht auch seit Heute


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Fein 

Ich glaube, Du könntest noch ein paar mehr Unterwasserpflanzen vertragen...(oder zumindest der Teich )


----------



## Matthais31 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Hallo
Ja das ist war hatte auch schon welche gesucht 
die Tannwedel die ich hatte haben die Algen fast Plattgemacht es leben noch zwei wedel 
und auch die anderen Tiefwasser pflanzen haben den den Kampf fast Verlohren  immer die Algen 
nur das was oben Wächst gedeiht gut
Übrigens alle bilder mit Offenblende ( da es doch sehr Trüb und dunkel ist ) 
ISO 800 Blende 2,8 28 mm 1/400 
Bessere kommen noch


----------



## Sveni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Hallo Matthais,

das sieht doch gut aus.
Kann fast keine Algen erkennen

Kann dir aber sagen, wo die Algen ihr Futter herbekommen

Dein Erdreich, fast um den ganzen Teich rum, liegt um einiges höher und dann noch relativ unbefestigt in Richtung Teichwasser.
Bei einem Regenschauer wir dir das alles in den Teich laufen.
Wenn du jetzt die Randbereiche der Teichfolie etwa 5cm aufstellen würdest und mit ein paar Steinen, oder Kies in dieser Position hälst, wir dir nix mehr reinlaufen und die Algen bekommen kein zusätzliches Futter.:__ nase

Den seitlichen Streifen, vielleicht so ca. 30cm, würde ich mit etwas Vließ abdecken und dann mit schönem Kies bedecken. Eine kleine Wurzel, ein paar große Scherben von alten Tontöpfen(oder ähnliches), noch ein bissel bepflanzen und dann Füße hoch und geniesen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Matthais31 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*

Hallo
Das sieht nur so aus de Teich liegt Höher da leuft nichts in den Teich
Wobei ich noch Steine und Kieß um den teich verteilen werde 
Die Algen sind scher zu erkennen Zur zeit im Tiefwasserbereich und machen da meinen Unterwasserpflanzen Probleme ( die Wissen das ich da nicht Hin komme ):evil


----------



## animei (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter mit 12 V Technik Solar*



Matthais31 schrieb:


> die Schwertlielie Blüht auch seit Heute


Ich seh keine. Meine sind schon längst verblüht, sowohl die im Wasser als auch die an Land.


----------

